# Ark Commerical rafting recommendation



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Some of my wife's family is coming into town from out of state to visit towards the end of the month, and some of them would like to go rafting. We will be in the Buena Vista area for part of their trip. 

So looking for a fairly mellow run (for some this will be their first raft trip). I was thinking that the Fractions/Frog rock run might be perfect (looking for a 1/2 day trip).

So... I'm looking for a rafting company in the BV area that runs the Fractions/Frog rock run.

In addition, are there any camp areas in the BV area that provide "showers" and "real toilets"? (yes -- they are very much the city folks...)

Thanks in advance


----------



## mommer (Mar 23, 2004)

*browns canyon is the best option for you*

your best bet is the browns canyon section. more excitement, and more out in the wilderness. the 1/2 day trip is the best way to get your taste buds wet. riverrunners is a verry respectable company to go with. they have camping with showers right at the base, and it is on the river! i guided there for years, and it used to be the junky spot, but new owners in the last few years have really cleaned it up. so for all of it in the same spot (easier to get everybody motovated in the morning) go to river runners. make a reservation at 1-800-raft-w-us. you can ask for a senior guide if you have small children. have fun!
MOMMER


----------



## climbhoser (Apr 12, 2005)

Acquired Tastes! Awesome raft company...not to take away from Mommer, but I have to support AT.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If you're looking for a mellow section to take first-timer in-law city folks on, the Milk Run between Johnson Village and Ruby Mt. would probably be better than Brown's Canyon or the Fractions. There's plenty of wide open river with spectacular views and time to enjoy it all also. RiverRunners would be a good choice for that section, as would Wilderness Aware Outfitters who, I think, have showers at their office at the put-in. Unlike Frog Rock, there are very seldom fatalities on the Milk Run.

Of course, you'll need to temper your decision with your knowledge of how athletic your wife's family is, ages, what kinds of things they like to do, etc.

Have fun!

-Andy H.


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

*Buff Joe*

Forget the milk run and fractions. There's no rapids in either of those sections and by the time your group gets here it'll all be rocks anyway. All you'd be doing is getting stuck on rocks. Go down Browns. More action and tons of first timers go down this section. And go with Buffalo Joes. I suggest a full day. They serve a steak lunch. Best on the river.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'll put in a second vote for River Runners. Their campground at the put in, is first rate with showers, toilets and all the things a city slicker needs to have a good time. Their senior guides are some of the best on the river. Ask for J Lee, Kirby, Dan K., or any other senior guide for a fun and safe adventure with one of the best campgrounds on the river. 

No, I've never worked for them.........but a lot of good solid guides do. (and close friends)


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

I second Buffalo Joe's. The best time on the river. Brown's canyon full or half day is great for all ages, abilities, and fitness levels, plus they have an excellent safety record.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

I used to work with the "new" owners of river runners, and suggest them, and Browns canyon. camping/showers great crew, clean, safe, and fun.

I wouldn't run anything except browns. I read your post, and browns came to mind without much thought.

they'll have a blast


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

NOAH'S ARK!!! Yeah noah's ark


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

don't be a prick........

someone asked for advice, and your making a joke.........why don't you figure out what your going to do with your life, and quit fucking with others........

what a tool


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

Ended up going with River Runners. My sister-in-law and her family and friends had a great time. 

We were fortunate in that we were the first raft in line for about the entire run. Our raft guide (Stacey) was absolutely great.

So.. thanks for the recommendation, and a big thanks again to Stacey for providing a very enjoyable trip.


----------



## OleMissBoater (May 22, 2007)

Cheyenne said:


> Ended up going with River Runners. My sister-in-law and her family and friends had a great time.
> 
> We were fortunate in that we were the first raft in line for about the entire run. Our raft guide (Stacey) was absolutely great.
> 
> So.. thanks for the recommendation, and a big thanks again to Stacey for providing a very enjoyable trip.


acquired tastes was the way to go!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

GEO tours out of Morrison will coustomize a trip for you and your family. Bruce runs a small operation but top notch guides and equipment. 
They run Ark, colorado, and clear creek


----------

